# The Macbook is dead. Long live the Macbook air!



## Des_Zac (Jul 20, 2011)

This morning Apple has officially discontinued their Macbook line, (well it seems as so) Replacing it with a sleeker, smaller, and more portable updated Macbook Air. Along with removing their long-running Macbook they replaced the mac mini with a choice for a $599 or $799 model. Although I think the Macbook's removal was a bad idea, as my prediction was that the Macbook Air would become the laptop alternative to the Mac Mini and lower down to $799, as the specs for it get higher it doesn't seem as much of a waste so I suppose I understand why they removed the Macbook in the end, but, it's just weird seeing apple only having two laptops. Is this maybe a way of apple saying it's the end of an era and a new line of laptops is coming to replace the Macbook line starting with the Macbook itself? What are your thoughts on this whole thing, and do you agree with my idea about a replacement line?


----------



## DMGrier (Jul 20, 2011)

Good, mac book not seeing a price decrease in two years made it a rip off.


----------



## PohTayToez (Jul 20, 2011)

Only Apple could get away with a price _increase_ at a time like this.  They've finally made what people have been asking for for years, a Mac netbook, but priced it at the full size mac price and bumped their basic full size laptop model from $1,000 to $1,200.


----------



## DMGrier (Jul 20, 2011)

PohTayToez said:


> Only Apple could get away with a price _increase_ at a time like this.  They've finally made what people have been asking for for years, a Mac netbook, but priced it at the full size mac price and bumped their basic full size laptop model from $1,000 to $1,200.



Been ripping people off since 2006


----------



## Des_Zac (Jul 20, 2011)

I'm not saying that I support the fact that they got rid of the macbook, and I'm sure as HELL not saying that the Air is anything close to a replacement, what I'm trying to say in this post is that does this look like a sign that a new line of products is coming out.

ibook > Macbook > ??


----------



## DMGrier (Jul 20, 2011)

I am going to say no, they are just getting rid of the mac book. Loss of sales this year has been large due to how out dated it is so they figure keep the well selling Mac book Pro and call it good.

Not to mention there lawyer fees for all the law suites for patent violations has to be killing them.


----------



## PohTayToez (Jul 20, 2011)

Des_Zac said:


> I'm not saying that I support the fact that they got rid of the macbook, and I'm sure as HELL not saying that the Air is anything close to a replacement, what I'm trying to say in this post is that does this look like a sign that a new line of products is coming out.
> 
> ibook > Macbook > ??



All their doing is merging the MacBook and MacBook Pro lines and calling it all MacBook Pro to differentiate from the Air.  I don't think we're going to see some other line of computers.


----------



## voyagerfan99 (Jul 20, 2011)

Yeah there's no way the Macbook will be eliminated and just retain the Macbook air. You loose so many features with the Air that it isn't reasonable.


----------



## DMGrier (Jul 20, 2011)

voyagerfan99 said:


> Yeah there's no way the Macbook will be eliminated and just retain the Macbook air. You loose so many features with the Air that it isn't reasonable.



but don't you see? That is Apple's plan, if the Mac Book air does not have what you need then guess what? your going to have to cough up the extra dough for a Mac Book Pro so they can just swim in the mony without ever thinking or caring what the consumer wants. From what I have read and they were even talking about it on the radio about a few weeks ago was people were so excited for the NEW Macbook with modern hardware, wonder if there starting to look into other OS/PC companies due to high cost they may not want to pay for.

Apple does not care about it's comsumer, they will get quality if there pockets are deep enough.


----------



## Troncoso (Jul 20, 2011)

DMGrier said:


> but don't you see? That is Apple's plan, if the Mac Book air does not have what you need then guess what? your going to have to cough up the extra dough for a Mac Book Pro so they can just swim in the money without ever thinking or caring what the consumer wants. From what I have read and they were even talking about it on the radio about a few weeks ago was people were so excited for the NEW Macbook with modern hardware, wonder if there starting to look into other OS/PC companies due to high cost they may not want to pay for.
> 
> Apple does not care about it's consumer, they will get quality if there pockets are deep enough.



Haha, you're funny. Apple isn't forcing anyone to buy their products. There is no school or institute that requires you to have one. It is complete choice for anyone that does buy them. And just so you know, most people very much enjoy their purchase. Also, for a company that doesn't care, they have really good tech support. They are rated as one of the best by many.

Really though paying $200 more for something that is several times better than the model lower.

Would you really rather pay $1000 for an old C2D, 2g RAM and 250g HDD
When $200 more gets you an i5, double the ram and much bigger hard drive? Not to mention the aluminum casing and back lighting.

Of course you will rebuttal with something like "No, I would just buy a PC with the same specs for half the price" but then again, that's really about it.


----------



## Des_Zac (Jul 20, 2011)

I just found out, (Thank you MacRumors) That the macbook is not gone-and-out, but it is now only being sold to university. (Similar to what they did with the older iMacs)


----------



## NyxCharon (Jul 20, 2011)

Troncoso said:


> Haha, you're funny. Apple isn't forcing anyone to buy their products. *There is no school or institute that requires you to have one.*



False. I have friends going to a certain college that require you to buy a certain product.

I'm not saying anything else, because I really dont want to deal with a PC/mac war, just letting you know.


----------



## Troncoso (Jul 20, 2011)

NyxCharon said:


> False. I have friends going to a certain college that require you to buy a certain product.
> 
> I'm not saying anything else, because I really dont want to deal with a PC/mac war, just letting you know.



What product though?


----------



## DMGrier (Jul 20, 2011)

Troncoso said:


> Haha, you're funny. Apple isn't forcing anyone to buy their products. There is no school or institute that requires you to have one. It is complete choice for anyone that does buy them. And just so you know, most people very much enjoy their purchase. Also, for a company that doesn't care, they have really good tech support. They are rated as one of the best by many.
> 
> Really though paying $200 more for something that is several times better than the model lower.
> 
> ...




When I said force I mean to there user base, Apple users who love there OS are going to stay with there OS and in a way by getting rid of a lower model to make users only option a Mac Book Air or the base line Mac Book Pro starting at $1200 they are forcing. 

I also think I said good customer service, they are quality if you got the money for them (understanding what you read helps before replying).

Lol, you think you know what I am going to rebuttal with? I actually like higher end PC that are usually 2-300 less then a Mac (not half the price) with usually similiar hardware and running Ubuntu but that is my personal chioce as it is for a OSX user to get a laptop where a good GPU doesn't even come until $1800.

Look I do not have to like OSX, and I do not ever think I was on the subject of Mac Book Pro, I have always said the Mac Book is a waste of Money. That is just me and was saying I am glad they are gone. Plus I do not have to like Apple with the crap they pull these days like going after comapnies like Google with Android, HTC and Samsung making crazy claims like they are stealing there original ideas when Apple has stolen many technologies since they have been around, most recent OSX App Market or whatever it is called. 

Ubuntu and Linux Mint Users have been enjoying that for about a year or two now and Apple seen the success of the product and "stole" the idea for there own OS, I am all about the idea of stealing something to make it better. It gives us better products but you can't blame others for something you do as well.

Please before you "rebuttal" make sure to read and understand what you read cause your last post was almost like you never read it and stabing in the dark.


----------



## Troncoso (Jul 20, 2011)

DMGrier said:


> When I said force I mean to there user base, Apple users who love there OS are going to stay with there OS and in a way by getting rid of a lower model to make users only option a Mac Book Air or the base line Mac Book Pro starting at $1200 they are forcing.
> 
> I also think I said good customer service, they are quality if you got the money for them (understanding what you read helps before replying).
> 
> ...



......I re-read everything you posted just to be sure, but you didn't say anything about the good customer service or quality????? I don't know , maybe it was subliminal or something.

Regardless, I assumed your rebuttal on your past posts. I've never really seen you posts things otherwise when it comes to apple.

And honestly, I could have sworn that apples "app store" was roughly the same concept they used on the itouch. But I guess I'm wrong about that too.

Your position on the subject is a little skewed now. You say here you are glad they are gone, but earlier you were saying apple was taking the macbook out just to make more money and 'force" people to fork out more money. I don't like arguing on the forums. So, I'll stop. Whatever you might say next I'll just accept as right over wrong. Smiley face!

Edit: oh but one last thing, learn about a hyperbole. It's not like I would actually know your exact words.


----------



## DMGrier (Jul 20, 2011)

I dont care if you respond, but I know you will read this.

"Apple does not care about it's comsumer, they will get quality if there pockets are deep enough."

If you truley notice I argue on the subject of Mac's a lot then you would know my defenition of quality is not just the computer but customer service as well. In this above comment I am saying you will get quality but you are paying for it, to much imo.

I spend much time in the OS section when Linux topics are brought up, laptop section for those looking for a good PC laptop and sometime in the general computer chat.

The idea of a APP store for a OS comes from Linux if you do your homework, did you know OSX has a brother? It is called Darwin, it is a Linux OS that depending which one you look at only will run on a Mac, there are two or three. Apple looks into Linux for many ideas and concepts cause it is built by the people, there for a good concept to see what the people want. Apple is not stupid and they know where to look for new ideas.


----------



## Troncoso (Jul 20, 2011)

DMGrier said:


> I dont care if you respond, but I know you will read this.
> 
> "Apple does not care about it's comsumer, they will get quality if there pockets are deep enough."
> 
> ...



Haha, calm down mate. I didn't say I wouldn't respond. I said I wouldn't argue, and I won't. I apologize though, I didn't realize that little sentence had such a meaning behind beyond saying that apple is only after customer's money. 

and I also apologize about the app store bit. I did a couple of quick searches but couldn't find any "Apple steals app store from linux", so I'll take your word. Though, it's still my belief that they had the app store on their mobile OS, so the idea came from there.....I don't know. it's all opinion at this point.


----------



## accessoriesguy (Jul 21, 2011)

voyagerfan99 said:


> Yeah there's no way the Macbook will be eliminated and just retain the Macbook air. You loose so many features with the Air that it isn't reasonable.



Actually this macbook Air can stand its ground.

The old macbook had a Core2Duo running 2.0Ghz i think if not 2.4Ghz at most!
it had at most a Nvidia 320M GPU with 2 GB of RAM.

This Macbook air has a second gen i5/i7, thats 2 generations higher processor.
It also has the discrete Intel 3000 GPU, which is at par (slightly better) with the 320M GPU.  Only the lowest model has 2GB RAM all other models have 4GB RAM running at 1333Mhz, so it is more responsive.  Also it is full on SSD, which makes it far quicker than the macbook.

The macbook air is the better deal since it is lighter and can hold 5-7 hour battery life which is more than the macbook could.

they included backlite keyboard to the air (lots of people preferred the pro to the macbook because of this feature).

In all honesty this macbook air deserved to pass the macbook.

But compared to the previous macbook air, since this computer does not have a more powerful discrete GPU I would not say it is revolutionary.


----------



## PohTayToez (Jul 21, 2011)

The fact that the old MacBook specs where showing their age really isn't justification for getting rid of the series.  They could have just as easily updated it with an i3 or i5 just like they did with the MacBook Pros.  

No one is going to debate that current gen Airs and Pros aren't superior to the MacBook which hadn't been updated in over a year.  I think what Voyager meant was that the Air was no replacement for full size MacBooks (including the Pro series).


----------



## DMGrier (Jul 21, 2011)

Troncoso said:


> Haha, calm down mate. I didn't say I wouldn't respond. I said I wouldn't argue, and I won't. I apologize though, I didn't realize that little sentence had such a meaning behind beyond saying that apple is only after customer's money.
> 
> and I also apologize about the app store bit. I did a couple of quick searches but couldn't find any "Apple steals app store from linux", so I'll take your word. Though, it's still my belief that they had the app store on their mobile OS, so the idea came from there.....I don't know. it's all opinion at this point.



It is cool man, I know of Apple customer service when I had problems with two ipods out of warranty by like three days and they still replaced them. I stopped using ipods for the fact I never did like itunes. That is why the only pc companies I recommend for people when they are shopping is Asus, Sony or Lenovo. There products are well built and good customer service.

As for the stealing, I know that is what I claim but I guess I really can't say that it that way only because you can't steal open source, the code and ideas are open to everyone. I was just saying that many ideas Apple has used over the years comes from Linux, unlike MS they keep there eyes on the Unix Like community.

I don't care for the Apple arguments myself believe it or not, with this I just never cared for the Mac Book cause Apple let it sit for two long. I only like to jump in when people are recommending a Apple computer based on the fact of looks instead of what they are capable of doing and making claims of there better quality build when Apple computers since 06 have been built with the same hardware and standards as the brands I have listed above.


----------



## diduknowthat (Jul 21, 2011)

Troncoso said:


> There is no school or institute that requires you to have one.



There are actually colleges that requires incoming students to purchase Mac Book Pros. 

Here's a random one I found on Google:
http://www.alfredstate.edu/academics/required-macbook-pro-laptop-purchase


----------



## Troncoso (Jul 21, 2011)

diduknowthat said:


> There are actually colleges that requires incoming students to purchase Mac Book Pros.
> 
> Here's a random one I found on Google:
> http://www.alfredstate.edu/academics/required-macbook-pro-laptop-purchase



That's for digital media....as a general requirement, no school will require a macbook, for some digital art or graphic design, of course.


----------



## billabong27 (Jul 21, 2011)

I actually am glad they got rid of the Macbook.  Paying $1000 for those specs on a laptop is ridiculous, even for Apple.  Now should they have a full size in that place to replace the Macbook? I think so, but I'd also like to see the black Macbooks back or a black macbook pro option.  Atleast they beefed up the air's to make it a little more reasonable.

Anyway....final words, if you were paying 1000 for a c2d and 2gb ram, you mines well pay the extra 200 for the more advanced laptop


----------



## diduknowthat (Jul 21, 2011)

Troncoso said:


> That's for digital media....as a general requirement, no school will require a macbook, for some digital art or graphic design, of course.



And many School of Arts and Design (such as UIC) require MBPs. Maybe there isn't an entire University that requires it, but it's pretty common for entire schools for require it.


----------



## iGeekOFComedy (Jul 24, 2011)

I know, us Apple people are crazy! A €979 Laptop with an i5 Processor + SSD. 2 Pounds light, 11.6" display = however same pixel res as a 13/14 inch laptop display. Extremely fast I/o that can transfer 10GBps with OpenCL graphics and high performance batteries with great 1000 cycles!? 

Why don't we just get hit by a truck 

/SARCASM!

You can tell a PC fanboy from a mile away.

Granted, 2GB may be a little old however the i5 and the SSD makes up for it. 

Both the 11" + 13" can be upgraded to an i7, 256GB and 4GB.

Granted the optical drive is gone however if your buying a computer most likely you might already have one which means you have networking. 

Which means Oh Lord: JUST USE THE DVD DRIVE ON THE OLD COMPUTER and wirelessly install it with the provided Apple Software! 

Lets not mention if your that fussy you can just buy an external.

I haven't use DVDs in well... As long as I can remember on my own MacBook Pro. I prefer to have HD so I just download them, I have Steam for Games or non steam games usually don't require A DVD anyhow.

Oh and eh.. PM me when Microsoft lets you re-install OSX over the air even if the hard drive is dead or it's a new hard drive. (The new Macs have a new EFI system so when the drive is dead or empty you get an option to join a wi-fi network and/or ethernet and it will simply just re-install OS X over the internet.)

You better hope Windows 8 can do that


----------



## lucasbytegenius (Jul 24, 2011)

Well I bet the MacBook Air will go down in price eventually. Otherwise it's just another ripoff and I hope they know it.

Glad to see the Mini go down $100, iirc it used to be that price a few years back, and then they raised it.


----------



## iGeekOFComedy (Jul 24, 2011)

lucasbytegenius said:


> Well I bet the MacBook Air will go down in price eventually. Otherwise it's just another ripoff and I hope they know it.
> 
> Glad to see the Mini go down $100, iirc it used to be that price a few years back, and then they raised it.



Find me a 2 pound 11.6" laptop with the same pixel density of a 13/14 computer with an i5 processor, ssd and opencl graphics and a high performance battery.


kthx


----------



## lucasbytegenius (Jul 24, 2011)

iGeekOFComedy said:


> Find me a 2 pound 11.6" laptop with the same pixel density of a 13/14 computer with an i5 processor, ssd and opencl graphics and a high performance battery.
> 
> 
> kthx



*takes out scroll*


----------



## Des_Zac (Jul 24, 2011)

I'm pretty sure a scroll can't run Photoshop, just a guess, lol.


----------



## lucasbytegenius (Jul 24, 2011)

des_zac said:


> i'm pretty sure a scroll can't run photoshop, just a guess, lol. :d



y u no get humor...


----------



## speedyink (Jul 24, 2011)

iGeekOFComedy said:


> I know, us Apple people are crazy! A €979 Laptop with an i5 Processor + SSD. 2 Pounds light, 11.6" display = however same pixel res as a 13/14 inch laptop display. Extremely fast I/o that can transfer 10GBps with OpenCL graphics and high performance batteries with great 1000 cycles!?
> 
> Why don't we just get hit by a truck
> 
> ...



Alright, for one, boourns to your fanboyism.

1366x768 is not an amazing screen resolution, for a 11.6, 13, or 14 inch screen.  If it were me that would be bare minimum for an 11" screen, higher would be preferred.  So please spare us the pixel density argument.

Thunderbolt has a grand total of two devices that support it.  When I actually have a choice in the accessories I buy then tell us about that.

Video processor...Intel HD3000, enough said.  

Battery isn't great, and there are quite a few windows based ultra portables that get better life, in some cases over twice as much.

I'll admit, the online restore is kinda cool, but I can't ever seeing myself using it.  Why wait hours for an install when you should have a backup somewhere anyway?

I have to note, I do not think the new macbook air is a ripoff, I own 3 macs, a 4g touch and a 6g nano, and i bought osx lion, even though I had to buy more ram to install it.  Just voicing my opinions on the obvious exaggerations.


----------



## Des_Zac (Jul 25, 2011)

Y u no get humor about humor?


----------



## iGeekOFComedy (Jul 25, 2011)

speedyink said:


> Alright, for one, boourns to your fanboyism.
> 
> 1366x768 is not an amazing screen resolution, for a 11.6, 13, or 14 inch screen.  If it were me that would be bare minimum for an 11" screen, higher would be preferred.  So please spare us the pixel density argument.
> 
> ...



The HD3000 is on par with the last 13" MBP graphics and it's openCL. Grand total of 2 devices? More like 4-5 (Granted not a ton more). In terms of battery, since when did Windows Ultra Portables use the latest battery technology that can take 1000 charges before going below 80% performance. And if you own a 13" Mac at all, you'd know that's still 1280x800 for the Pros or the old Plastic ones.

----------@ Everyone-----------

Here's the performance of the new machines

RAW POWER PERFORMANCE TESTS:



































The New Airs for it's price €979 is perfectly reasonable. (Granted the gaming isn't it's finest hour, however I don't know of another €979 ultra portable out there with this much power)

Source: http://osxdaily.com/2011/07/20/macbook-air-2011-benchmarks/

Anyhow, that's my final argument as I don't want to have a 12 page debate.


----------



## speedyink (Jul 25, 2011)

iGeekOFComedy said:


> The HD3000 is on par with the last 13" MBP graphics and it's openCL. Grand total of 2 devices? More like 4-5 (Granted not a ton more). In terms of battery, since when did Windows Ultra Portables use the latest battery technology that can take 1000 charges before going below 80% performance. And if you own a 13" Mac at all, you'd know that's still 1280x800 for the Pros or the old Plastic ones.



Being on par with another integrated gpu is nothing to write home about.

Sorry, the macbook air review I read stated that only 2 devices were available, I suppose it's outdated.

I didn't say nothing about charge cycles.  That is a handy quality.  I was just stating the battery life coulda been longer.

I realize the 13" macbooks have 1280x800 screens, I have one.  I'm just saying it's not a great screen resolution.  Sony's Vaio P Series' 8" screen had 1600x768 resolution, that's a great resolution.


----------

